# Noob to Theory!



## Asian_blur (Oct 31, 2017)

Hello,

Been playing guitar for a few years mainly just reading tabs, finally decide to get more serious with it. Where is a good starting point with theory?

Thank in advance!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Personally, I think it helps to have someone to teach you theory, rather than trying to learn it by yourself. It can become confusing and complicated very quickly. 

My knowledge of theory is fairly basic and not strong. However, it has been very helpful to learn and apply to my playing.

Good Luck with it.

You will have *many* specific questions about theory. Don't hesitates to ask here as there are many teachers and skilled guitarists in the forum that will help you.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Start at the start. Learn how to read the treble clef, what a time signature is, and where the notes are on the guitar when you are reading sheet music.

I'd *strongly* suggest finding a teacher.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

The major scale is a good place to start. EVERY other scale is just an alteration of the major scale. Chord construction is also very interesting.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

What do you know now?


----------



## Asian_blur (Oct 31, 2017)

Hammerhands said:


> What do you know now?


Nothing with theory.

Sent from my SM-T713 using Tapatalk


----------



## Asian_blur (Oct 31, 2017)

Budda said:


> Start at the start. Learn how to read the treble clef, what a time signature is, and where the notes are on the guitar when you are reading sheet music.
> 
> I'd *strongly* suggest finding a teacher.


Thank! Only promble is that there's no teacher around here, any suggestions for online? 

Sent from my SM-T713 using Tapatalk


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Asian_blur said:


> Thank! Only promble is that there's no teacher around here, any suggestions for online?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T713 using Tapatalk


Are you set up for a good, useable skype connection? I know teachers who use that for international lessons.


----------



## Asian_blur (Oct 31, 2017)

Budda said:


> Are you set up for a good, useable skype connection? I know teachers who use that for international lessons.


I do, was thinking using jam play or artist work 

Sent from my SM-T713 using Tapatalk


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Asian_blur said:


> I do, was thinking using jam play or artist work
> 
> Sent from my SM-T713 using Tapatalk


Look up Emil Werstler and Ryan Knight.


----------



## Asian_blur (Oct 31, 2017)

Budda said:


> Look up Emil Werstler and Ryan Knight.


Thank! 

Sent from my SM-T713 using Tapatalk


----------

